# BEST LCD/LED TV with Internet apps like Skype



## maximus (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm planning to buy a LED/LCD TV with skype, youtube and the best USB file format support.This is for my parents.

I'm looking for 40/42 inch TV.I want to figure out which is the best one in these aspects.

My budget is from 40-70 max, Please guide with with my experience


----------



## PraKs (Jun 19, 2011)

Samsung SMART TV LED Series has all you want.


----------

